# Mud dying or coloring



## glennveary (Jan 2, 2009)

How do I colour my mud to find the patchwork after a final touchup.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

add the right amount of paint to match it.


----------



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

chaulk from a chaulk line, but don't use much.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh, I get what he's asking now.....

circle it with a pencil


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I mark imperfections with a pencil while sanding then go back and fix them all, and then circle the patches with a pencil.


----------



## orangeparkdrywall (Feb 14, 2009)

i take a piece of copper wire left over . usually laying on floor abought 4 inches long .bend it over the end of a skinny piece of trim like 1/4 round .thats 2-3 feet long attach with tape i walk entire job with light marking all the way . high spots i dont need a ladder .low spots no need for bending over it works great.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Use a Little caulk blue works good. DO NOT USE RED. It will bleed. A pencil or a coin works good..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

red bleeds? I didn't know that, never tried it, but I didn't know it. Thanks!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yes red bleeds. I first mix the blue chaulk in an empty bucket of water, so the water turns blue. Then throw some in a bucket of bud, and mix it.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

We used blue rit dye mixed with hot mud to make sure we didin't miss anyhting when we came back to shoot texture. And no it never bled. Tried the blue chalk it just didn't seem to want to mix to well.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Mix some food coloring in your mud. 

Be sure to choose a color that goes with your shirt !!!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

What if your so manly you don't wear a shirt? And colored your mud to be flesh colored. We'd all walk around freakin people out with what they could only assume are grotesque deformed third, fourth and fifth nipples. :w00t:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you've been eating the mud


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

LOLz


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*tinting mud*

Try this site www.tubervilleenterprises.com . I have used this product and it works well.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> I think you've been eating the mud


 You mean that wasn't a blueberry milkshake?? I feel so foolish. I could go for a milkshake though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Even used green food coloring once, was out of chalk. The bar we ate lunch at had some for St. Patty beer. :drink:


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

And who said all drywalllers are dirtbags. Some of ya make me laugh.Seriously;;


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

nah, just the rockers ! they're not smart enough to be tapers, where the real money is at! :lol:


----------



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a product called Never-Miss that is made just for that. Try it you'll like it


----------



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks Ell*

Ell tried Never-Miss and liked it.


----------

